# What due you carry?



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Reading one of the other post here got me thinking what due you carry with you when your out hunting with your ORV? I hunt by myself ( no other ORV's ) so I carry more than if I was with a buddy with another unit. I have a Mule and it has a big built in dry storage area that I keep an old rain suite, camera, first aid kit for the dogs, paper towels and Wet Ones (in case my buddies HOT food calls unexpected), comalong, strap, a couple chains, and now a land anchor after getting stuck in an area with no trees. In the back I carry a G.I. folding shovel, buck saw, axe all rolled up in a tarp(with bungee cords) to keep from scratching the box and I use the tarp to lay on when I have to wench my self out when stuck. I also use the tarp and bungee cords to make an instant top over the cage in case of rain(works sweet) and I had a piece of plastic maid that I put across the front roll bars for a portable windshield for rain or cold. I taped a Ram mount to the top roll cage for my G.P.S. This sound like alot of stuff but I was going to the U.P. for a week of grouse hunting and pull a small trailer behind the Mule with the tent and camping stuff and just head out. When we found birds set up camp hunt a day or two then move on to another area. Sorry to say this didn't happen but maybe next year.


----------



## grizz660 (Nov 19, 2002)

Well here's what I tend to bring along on my grizzly. 2 cans of fix-a-flat, 2 recovery/tow straps, first aid kit, wet-ones, xtra gloves, couple bottles of water, tool kit including box wrenches, screw drivers, hammer, sockets ect..., lopers, Warn 2500 winch, machette, military style folding shovel, flat repair kit including tire plugs, small compressor, rachet tie-dow straps, bungee cords, duck tape, JB Weld, wire tie wraps, leatherman, and the kitchen sink. Oh ya, 1 more thing, each of the tires have a quart of slime in them. After you have to limp home with a flat once you'll make sure you don't have to do it again.


----------

